# How many guppies for a 14 gallon? [and platies? maybe?]



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Sadly, im going to have to get rid of my Mollies. So, thatll leave three guppies in the tank, one male, two females.

I was wondering how many more guppies i could fit comfortably [without babies, will explain] in my 14 gallon.
[Its alot easier to handle with water changes!]

The babies im not worried about, as i have a crayfish, two african clawed frogs and a betta that will gladly eat all the babies!

Also, what about platies?
Ive read that they are the next size up in livebearers? 
How many platies could i fit in the 14 gallon, WITH the three guppies?

And, just for the hell of it, what is the amount of guppies vs mollies for a 24 gallon?

I wish tank calculations were as easy as the 1 inch per gallon rule...Platies poop alot more than guppies, id asumme, correct?


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> The babies im not worried about, as i have a crayfish, two african clawed frogs and a betta that will gladly eat all the babies!


Harsh bro.. never the less, its your tank.

I'd say you can house up 2 more females and a male platy if your planning, platy or guppy might mix breed too.
What is your tank's size? in inches?:-?

Try using this to calculate:http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php2FA+&AquFilterString=&AquTextBoxQuantity=&AquTextBoxRemoveQuantity=&FormSubmit=<+Remove&AquListBoxSelected=1+x+Betta+%5BMale%5D+%28Betta+splendens%29&AlreadySelected=200909300232%3A30%3A%3A%2C200909300017%3A1%3A%3A&FilterMode=Display+only+suitable+species+for+your+tank&AqTempUnit=C&AqVolUnit=gUS&AqLengthUnit=inch&AqSortType=cname&FilterQuantity=1&AqJuvMode=&AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

My 24g tank 24x12x20.
My 14g tank is 24x12x12.
Ive used AQ Advisor before, but then started seeing posts on how unreliable they were getting...
Ive been searching for hits on ten gallon tanks, so i have a 4 gallon buffer.

The results ive been getting vary, between 6-15 guppies, and 3-10 platies.

With so much confusion out there, and mis information, its no wonder people buy the wrong fish, or too many!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Nix on the platies!

Im not going to miz species..one will be just enough.
Especially since after researching, i found out that platies need an even bigger tank than the mollies! Jeez!

So, guppies, guppies, guppies!

And when i get my big tank, i can house the fry!

But still...how many adult guppies in a 14 gallon?


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd say a dozen would do fine but if you want to be safe cut yourself down to like 10, My grandpa has over 100 in a 30 gal because they keep breeding and doesn't have any issues(rainwater tank with fluorite and a small hang over filter) At one point he owned a fish shop and bred his own fish and plants if that helps (waaaaay before I was born) And even with the frogs and crays expect some multiplication with enough females


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I plan on doing 11, 7 females and four males. in my other tank, one male and two females.

Is that a good ratio?

Theres a guppy sale at petsmart, they are a dollar!

Im not getting them all today though. just four or five. Since my tank is already handleing the mollies, i should be good with adding five guppies, correct?

They will be going into quarantine first, til i see that they are healthy..the bacteria wont go away without the mollies will it? what if it starves? should i not do as many gravel cleanings to help them not starve?


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Stocking has more to do with water changes than tank volume. Depending on water changes one tank may handle 30, or three may be too many. If you can keep the nitrate under 20ppm you are not chemically overstocked.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome! My nitrAte has been 10ppm since it cycled.

I feel sorry to let the mollies go, but im just not getting a bigger tank soon enough.
And it was guppies i wanted originally. Those dalmatian faces sucked me right in!


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Which test kit are you using?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I was using the API ammonia kit, but now i am using the API master kit.


----------

